# How do you describe your viewing experience?



## ArtificialTheory (Feb 11, 2013)

Just wondering how different groups perceive images  Just describe your impression of the photo here.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Would make for a nice spot to have a BBQ with friends. And beer ofcourse!


----------



## kareem (Jan 30, 2013)

the reflection of lights on water is just amazing.
it's a beautiful night, the bridge seems to separate between a calm, serene, beautiful natural side and the other crowded with lights people and life side. the fading sound of the faraway noise doesn't affect the serenity here on this side, it's like the photographer has a sanctuary on this side. Overlooking life uninvolved. 
It seems like it's a realy early hour of the morning, there are no cars on the bridge.


----------



## MrsAndrewJacoby (Apr 11, 2013)

First impression: Reminds me of San Francisco. It's pretty. The colors are nice.


----------



## Mindgamess (Mar 23, 2011)

Makes me think of a trip I took with my family to San Francisco. Further, the lighting would make me think of when we went to NYC.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

I just watch it. I see the colors and lights and the contrast with the black greenery close up and that's about it. I don't really focus on any details as I'm 'supposed to'. I don't think 'bridge', 'lights' or this and that. 

Just a quick glance, one second or so. And move on.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Pretty picture from afar but probably dirty up close.


----------



## azdahak (Mar 2, 2013)

- The Golden Gate, warm and golden under the night water as well, where the Bay People drive along its shimmer to San Fransico Under.

- The two long roads, stretching out from the city, are lines of ants, coming and going. The city is a hive, risen around a sleepy queen.

- Someone stole the stars.

- The composition and exposure are proper. It doesn't appear to be an HDR photo. I like the warm color balance.


----------



## rhz1lb (Mar 12, 2013)

Sneaky, intelligent creatures advance efficiently over the silhouetted landscaping up front. They're going to attack the city. A score of them can be seen atop the mass, confidently anticipating their invasion.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

The reflection in the water looks bigger and brighter than what's casting it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Nighttime. No stars in the sky. A bridge is leading to a city, with lots of little yellow lights brightening the scene. There's a black forest-y silhouette in the foreground of the picture. 

...I'm not so good at this.


----------

